# some things I love



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Allegri's Miserere
Bach's Mass in B minor
Barber's Adagio for Strings 
Beethoven's 5th 
Berg's Violin Concerto 
Bizet's Carmen 
Brahms' Piano Concerto #1 
Cage's Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano 
Crumb's Black Angels
Eben's Faust
Glass's String Quartets
Grieg's Peer Gynt (especially Suite #1!) 
Machaut's Messa de Notre Dame 
Mozart's Eine kleine Nachtmusik
Nono's Intolleranza 1960 
Nyman's score for The Piano
Pachelbel's Canon 
Ravel's Bolero
Reich's Four Organs 
Riley's In C
Schoenberg's Pierrot Lunaire 
Stockhausen's Helicopter Quartet
J. Strauss I's Radetzky March 
Stavinsky's Rite of Spring
Tavener: Song for Athene
Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture 
Vivaldi's Four Seasons
Wagner's Tristan und Isolde 
Williams' music for Star Wars
Xenakis' Nomos Alpha 

Come on in, friends, the water's fine.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Bach's fecundity
Balakirev's friendly glow
Beethoven's hair
Berlioz's nonchalance
Borodin's reactions
Brahms's demeanour
The letter B.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sons of Bach
Medtner
Late Baroque and early classical era music(Rococo)
Tightly constructed music
Chabrier's Pieces Pittoresque
Tchaikovsky
Dvorak
Telemann
Mozart
Haydn
Clementi
Tcherepnin
Martinu
Prokofiev Piano Sonatas

Complete list? I don't know if I can be complete at the moment, but these names came pretty quickly to me.


----------

